# A proposito di figli ...



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2016)

Mi sono ripresentata tempo fa per raccontare la mia storia e fra le  altre cose mi sono sentita dire che il nostro " lieto fine " aveva  sfasciato una famiglia, che i figli sono le vittime sacrificali di  queste sorie clandestine.
Era un brutto momento e avevo poca voglia  di ribattere a certe affermazioni. Ora, purtroppo, ho piu tempo e sono  un attimo più lucida. Si i figli, seppur grandicelli se non adulti,  soffrono quando i genitori si separano e la figlia in questione non è  stata da meno; alche' per anni ha cercato di tenere insieme la famiglia  organizzando uscite e vacanze,rimproverando la mamma  di non " tenersi  su " spronandola a seguire il padre in attività che , evidentemente, non  le interessavano e, nel momento critico, a dichiarare il suo amore al  marito. Tutte cose che non erano in suo potere, ovviamente, che le  creavano un ansia insopportabile.Quando, finalmente, il padre si è  deciso a mettere le cose in chiaro tutto ha ritrovato un senso ed è  uscita la sua vera paura: quella di pedere una figura di riferimento,  l'affetto e le attenzioni di suo padre.Cosa l'ha tranquillizzata? Niente  ... solo le sue azioni, il suo comportamento , la dimostrazione palese  che lui era e sarebbe rimasto il suo papà.
Io vivo a 70 km da loro e  quando lui ha comunicato che sarebbe venuto a vivere da me , dopo ore di  coccole e spiegazioni la sua domanda è stata " Ma non può lei venire a  vivere qui ? " al tempo questa cosa mi aveva fatto sorridere  di  tenerezza e dopo un anno circa, e tante sue visite, a me suona come un "  sono felice per te ma ho paura di perderti". Ora lei non ha più paura


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mi sono ripresentata tempo fa per raccontare la mia storia e fra le  altre cose mi sono sentita dire che il nostro " lieto fine " aveva  sfasciato una famiglia, che i figli sono le vittime sacrificali di  queste sorie clandestine.
> Era un brutto momento e avevo poca voglia  di ribattere a certe affermazioni. Ora, purtroppo, ho piu tempo e sono  un attimo più lucida. Si i figli, seppur grandicelli se non adulti,  soffrono quando i genitori si separano e la figlia in questione non è  stata da meno; alche' per anni ha cercato di tenere insieme la famiglia  organizzando uscite e vacanze,rimproverando la mamma  di non " tenersi  su " spronandola a seguire il padre in attività che , evidentemente, non  le interessavano e, nel momento critico, a dichiarare il suo amore al  marito. Tutte cose che non erano in suo potere, ovviamente, che le  creavano un ansia insopportabile.Quando, finalmente, il padre si è  deciso a mettere le cose in chiaro tutto ha ritrovato un senso ed è  uscita la sua vera paura: quella di pedere una figura di riferimento,  l'affetto e le attenzioni di suo padre.Cosa l'ha tranquillizzata? Niente  ... solo le sue azioni, il suo comportamento , la dimostrazione palese  che lui era e sarebbe rimasto il suo papà.
> Io vivo a 70 km da loro e  quando lui ha comunicato che sarebbe venuto a vivere da me , dopo ore di  coccole e spiegazioni la sua domanda è stata " Ma non può lei venire a  vivere qui ? " al tempo questa cosa mi aveva fatto sorridere  di  tenerezza e dopo un anno circa, e tante sue visite, a me suona come un "  sono felice per te ma ho paura di perderti". Ora lei non ha più paura


Ciao mariben, quanti anni ha la figlia ?


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2016)

Credo che il timore più grande sia proprio perdere abitudini e persone 

Invece i miei figkinabituati da sempre ad un padre via non hanno battuto ciglio ma come leggerete le loro vite non sono stravolte 
Alla fine quando torna sta con loro esattamente come prima 
Qui in casa e o vado via io o una volta siamo stati tutti qui io ho dormito in soppalco e lui nel lettone con il piccolo nostro 

Separazione anomala lo so cerchiamo x la loro serenità di fare così è alla fine era come prima due amici perché senza sesso una coppia qsto diventa e forse fosse stato in Italia saremmo andati avanti così come tanti con una mia frustrazione che adesso non ho più e sono un altra donna 

La Separazione e dufficile ma non è la fine di vite e in qualche modo si possono trovare nuovi equilibri e stare finalmente più serene cosa che prima  io non sono stata e private a trasmettere serenita a loro

Certo chi viene lasciato immagino non sia semplice ma una coppia non si rompe mai x uno solo di e' in 2


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2016)

*Grazie per il thread!*

I figli hanno bisogno di sicurezze.
Ci possono essere sicurezze con i genitori separati e non esserci con i genitori insieme che magari infelici e nervosi sono sempre incoerenti e inaffidabili.


----------



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao mariben, quanti anni ha la figlia ?


20 anni


----------



## Mariben (24 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli hanno bisogno di sicurezze.
> Ci possono essere sicurezze con i genitori separati e non esserci con i genitori insieme che magari infelici e nervosi sono sempre incoerenti e inaffidabili.


Già.. pensa che pochi giorni dopo sarebbe stato l'anniversario di matrimonio e la figlia ha "preteso" che uscissero a festeggiare; la moglie in un certo senso lo ha ricattato dicendogli che altrimenti avrebbe dimostrato alla figlia di non tenere a lei e che era un abitudine.... appunto. Ricordo che era molto perplesso anche perchè la moglie non ha mai pronunciato le parole ; coppia, amore , unione per cercare di trattenerlo, ma solo altre, come ; dovere, abitudine , sicurezze e denaro..


----------



## Riomare (30 Novembre 2016)

*novella*

ciao a tutti.
entro per caso nel sito quando ho digitato su google "mandare all'aria un matrimonio". mi aveva incurioisito la storia di uno che però non si collega dal 2009..
era la mia storia anche se raccontata da un uomo.
e niente..
in piena crisi coniugale
si c'è un altro
ho due figli
ps
l'errore non è mai solo da una parte


----------



## Tradito? (30 Novembre 2016)

Riomare ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> entro per caso nel sito quando ho digitato su google "mandare all'aria un matrimonio". mi aveva incurioisito la storia di uno che però non si collega dal 2009..
> era la mia storia anche se raccontata da un uomo.
> e niente..
> ...


Sul ps non sono d'accordo, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte, a volte l'errore sta da una parte a volte dall'altra, a volte da tutte e due


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Riomare ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> entro per caso nel sito quando ho digitato su google "mandare all'aria un matrimonio". mi aveva incurioisito la storia di uno che però non si collega dal 2009..
> Oera la mia storia anche se raccontata da un uomo.
> e niente..
> ...


Benvenuta  

gli errori non sono mai da una parte sola, ma tu vuoi mandare all'aria il tuo matrimonio ?


----------



## Mariben (30 Novembre 2016)

Riomare ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> entro per caso nel sito quando ho digitato su google "mandare all'aria un matrimonio". mi aveva incurioisito la storia di uno che però non si collega dal 2009..
> era la mia storia anche se raccontata da un uomo.
> e niente..
> ...


Ciao,  con " mandare all'ariail matrimonio " intendi la famiglia ? Sai io credo siano due cose ben distinte. Il matrimonio ( ( la convivenza ) riguarda la coppia, l' unione fra due persone che , fra dubbi e difficoltà , decidono e si impegnano quotidianamente per stare insieme. La famiglia intesa come padre madre e tot figli può e dovrebbe rimanere tale a prescindere dalla vita di coppia. IO sono separata , ho un nuovo rapporto di coppia ma non ho mai smesso di fare il genitore e la famiglia  non ne ha risentito. Faticoso ? No affatto, anzi persino divertente oltre  che arricchire tutti, a patto che gli adulti in questione siano responsabili .


----------

